# East Coast Workout Anyone?



## JTKenpo (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok its January we started talking about an east coast workout back in July.  Lets make it happen.  I'm looking for those who would truely be interested to travel to others schools and to host a workout where you are.  Lets start by giving our city and state so the first workout can be as centralized as possible.  Once we have an idea of who will be there lets discuss an agenda for the days work out.

I'm in Seekonk, MA....

Anybody else.....


----------



## LawDog (Jan 7, 2009)

Depends on when. What format are you looking at?


----------



## JTKenpo (Jan 7, 2009)

LawDog said:


> Depends on when. What format are you looking at?


 
An open forum to learn from one anothers experiences and gain training partners that are peers not students.  To broaden our horizons, have fun, confirm what we already know, get new perspectives, and the list goes ono and on and on.....


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 7, 2009)

louisville KY. dont know how much i can offer but Id love to learn from anyone of the kempo'ers on here

B


----------



## MJS (Jan 7, 2009)

I missed out on the last one, but judging by the reviews, it sounded like a great time.  If we can all come up with a mutual date/time/location, I'd love to attend.  I'm in Cromwell, CT.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 7, 2009)

I am in CT. Keep me posted!


----------



## FeralKenpo (Jan 7, 2009)

Milford, NH
I am young and in no way an expert, but I'd love to join you all.


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2009)

Atkinson, NH for the moment.  I'll likely be back in northern MA before too long.

I don't teach, and I'm not a black belt.  However, just in case there is interest for something like this, I may be able to arrange for all of us to work out in a neutral space (that is not a school) 10 miles up 93 from Boston.  It won't be a place with mats or gear but if something like that is at all useful, lemme know


----------



## Jdokan (Jan 7, 2009)

Middleton, Ma....25 miles North of Boston....
I can hold about 6-8 comfortably.....


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 7, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> louisville KY. dont know how much i can offer but Id love to learn from anyone of the kempo'ers on here
> 
> B


I know im not east coast i just want to learn

B


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I know im not east coast i just want to learn
> 
> B



If you can make it up to New England, you'd be more than welcome.


----------



## JTKenpo (Jan 7, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I know im not east coast i just want to learn
> 
> B


 
It would be a long drive from ky but anybody is welcome.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 8, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> If you can make it up to New England, you'd be more than welcome.





JTKenpo said:


> It would be a long drive from ky but anybody is welcome.




I aint got nothing else to do. might as well get the experience while im young

B


----------



## kosho (Jan 8, 2009)

Im in Orange ma, I know Evans Sensei will also most likly come if the date and times work. He is in jaffery NH.

Kosho


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 9, 2009)

I realize you are probably talking about a week end thing. I've been putting on a class here in north central ohio, that is once a month on the first thursday of the month. People have trained or is currently enrolled in a kenpo class has joined. The class is an hour and a half long. We have started from the beginning techniques Delayed Sword. We work the technique on each other one by one. Yesterday was the 4th class so far. We have made it to the 4th orange belt technique so far. 

I also cover the first set of sets as a warm up. Along with short & long 1 & short 2. This all depends upon who shows up & where they are at. At the end of class we finish with some hand to hand drills.


----------



## LawDog (Jan 9, 2009)

If you want / need you can use my school. I have two seperate dojo's of approx. 1100 sq. feet each, two classes can be run at the same time. Just an offer.
Al C.


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 10, 2009)

whats wrong with New Jersey,  LOL


----------



## gixxershane (Apr 4, 2009)

so... we going to get something going here???? Im in RI but have traveled to PA because I have family in Philly and Pitt.. I also have family in eastern Ohio, but we do not get there too often.. usually philly.. actually we will be in philly for easter

twards the end of last year (fall) i tried to do something like this in my yard..

lets organize something!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2010)

I found this and answered because after a long time (very long) I'm getting a Kem(n) po workout feeling for this early, beautiful Saturday morning. I have been thinking about peers getting together for workouts and how cool that would be to see the new innovations in our world on some kind of regular basis. (think of all the nuances in one school/ organization, imagine all of us!)

Has this thread's idea gained any steam? (I know a few have been planned before only to fizzle! Maybe a park, bbq ???)

P.S. Other stylists could and should feel welcome too!


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2010)

The OP doesnt seem to post anymore (not sure if he still lurks though), so its probably safe to say, unfortunately, that this idea has fizzled out.  However, I think it would be cool, to find a location that was fair to all those on the East Coast, and put something together.  

There are some schools in my area, that get together for whats called a "Friendship Seminar."  A group of martial artists, from varying backgrounds, all get together for a 7-8hr day, with each inst. teaching a segment for a set amount of time.  I havent been able to make one yet, but from what I hear, its a good time.  No egos, no BS, just a bunch of martial artists getting together to train for the day.  

Something like that is also a possibility.  Afterwards, we could all go out to dinner or if the location was a park, a cookout is also an option.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2010)

I say, while the summer is coming, it's the best time to try this idea. People (us?) used to go distance for tournaments, etc.. why not an idea exchange day? It's not paying a lot, then a fight, loss, day over...

It is the best thing to be peer based. I remember many old schoolers who talked about that being the way it was back then, more than teacher student. Plus, from the other threads with this idea, many seemed interested (if only a little) to try this.


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm willing to host something towards the end of the summer.  It would literally be out of my garage...but I could do so for no cost and no politics.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jun 19, 2010)

If it's in Mass, count me in!!! If it's after the 12th, I'll be out with my fiance and soon to be stepkids from June 30th - July 12th. I just had a spinal fusion, so I might not be in top form, but I'll be there!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not in Mass., but I'm close (Nashua).  No worries about being in good form or in good shape. I haven't trained much at all over the last couple of years.  

The chance to workout and get together is more important than anything else IMO


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I gotta jeep and can fit 3 people, if they can get to Boston! Then a quick drive to Carol's "House of Horror's" for training!


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a kind offer! :asian:

I'm near Exit 8 -- there is also a motorcoach (comfy bus with free WiFi) that runs between South Station (or Logan) and Exit 8 Nashua:

http://www.bostonexpressbus.com/nashua-schedule.html


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 29, 2010)

I (and some others) now know why these things fizzle out, in spite of interest shown.  

It's a real shame!


----------



## marlon (Feb 13, 2011)

why???


----------



## LawDog (Feb 15, 2011)

Hand Sword
Understood and agreed.


----------



## marlon (Feb 20, 2011)

what about mid to late August?


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 23, 2011)

I can fit about 10 in my Barn....If the weather is good I can easily fit 100+ in a field....
I'm 20+ miles north of Boston....


----------



## marlon (Feb 27, 2011)

sounds like a start


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 23, 2014)

I wonder if this could ever happen. We keep losing so many.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 23, 2014)

JTKenpo said:


> Ok its January we started talking about an east coast workout back in July.  Lets make it happen.  I'm looking for those who would truely be interested to travel to others schools and to host a workout where you are.  Lets start by giving our city and state so the first workout can be as centralized as possible.  Once we have an idea of who will be there lets discuss an agenda for the days work out.
> 
> I'm in Seekonk, MA....
> 
> Anybody else.....



New Jersey here. Im interested in this.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 23, 2014)

Hand Sword said:


> I wonder if this could ever happen. We keep losing so many.



It has happened at least once.  I had about 10 of the people posting in this thread and their friends attend an event I sponsered on the commen in town.  Many brought some of their student and we all  learned from one another.  Some of the people  traveled 4 hours to get to  the event.  After we all went to my place(at the time) and had a cook out then just sat around and talked.
So if anyone has enough school or members in their area it is possible for it to happen again.


----------



## Buka (Jul 24, 2014)

If it happens, count me in! I live in the Boston area. I'd love to meet and learn from you guys. 

And I'll bring FOOD.


----------



## Buka (Jul 24, 2014)

P.S. 
That's Italian food I'm talking about. Eggplant Parm and killer Rissoto. Some nice shrimp and pasta, too!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 29, 2014)

so this thread has come to life once again and I was wondering how many would be willing to make a trip to Athol, Ma. on an upcoming Sat. for a get together? 
 An exchange of ideas and techniques or just a meeting and hamburgers and hotdogs, etc. or a training session followed by food.  I'd say drinks but will most likely have the meet at the salvation army in town because i can get the facility for free if it rains.  Uniforms or casual dress I don't care.  
If we can get even 4 0r 5 people and maybe a couple of students I think we can do this.


----------



## Buka (Jul 29, 2014)

Count me in! There is one weekend that I'll be flying away, probably five or six weeks from now, but other than that, I'm there. And again, I'll bring food.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 30, 2014)

if i can get my wife to take the day off from work to watch my son, ill be there. i just need a little advanced notice.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2014)

Great we have two who want to meet 3 counting myself.  Who else might be able to make a north central MA. get together.

Hey if your close by why not meet .  Let some of your friends on here know about it if they have not read the thread.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2014)

Would not mind but I do not trust my knees enough just yetand Saturdays are my youngest Aikido days, but with that said when you have adate let me know I will see what I can do, but at this point I do not think Iwill be able to get there...


----------

